# What kind of music do you listen to.



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

I listen to punk rock like subhumans.oi polloi,dead kennedys,crass angry samoans,gang green,balzac ,etc.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Everything and anything, that pleases me.

Or to put it another way.

fings wot i like.


----------



## bigpete87 (Nov 9, 2005)

I listen to:
Rap/Hip-Hop - Mainstream, Old School, and underground
Rock - depends when im in the mood.
R&B - Todays and Classic R&B
Techno - depends when im in the mood.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

anything apart from rap......or any american that is mid 30s wearing shorts, plimsols(sneakers) and covered in macho tattoos ....currently the band doing it for me are 'the arctic monkeys'


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Opera, esp. Italian and Mozart
French singers like Yves Duteille
sixties and seventies rock - got the Cream DVD from their reunion in London 
last May
older jazz - Ella, Nina, Louis, etc plus Holly Cole, etc.
assorted other stuff from a wide range of styles

I can't stand anything too Euro/metal/pingy-sounding/sugary, it makes my anxiety soar.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

a good friend of mine just came over and he gave me like 20 gigs of music. it's taking up so much space on my computer right now but it was seriously the best christmas present i've ever gotten. i like all sorts of music. don't like country (except really old country)...don't like much rap (except funky rap like jurassic 5)...


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2006)

Rap- many people on this site don't like rap because they think what they hear on the radio and see on TV is what all rap is like 

some Rock- Audioslave, Coldplay, Jimi Hendrix, etc.

Old Soul/Funk/and Jazz

some R&B

a little Drum & Bass

some reggae


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

- jazz (mainly 50s and 60s - Miles Davis, John Coltrane, Charles Mingus, Thelonious Monk...)

- rock (60s and 70s - The Doors, Jimi Hendrix, Pink Floyd, Velvet Underground...)

- some classical (I love Erik Satie)

- little bit of Czech folk

- few soundtracks


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

A little bit of everything. It's hard to buy CDs cuz I like a few songs off each one.

Some of my favorite artists...

John Lennon, Bob Dylan, The Doors, Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Tupac, Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

mrmole where abouts in surrey are you?

I used to live in Banstead.


----------



## MrMortgage (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmm. Lets see LOL

John Coltrane (Jazz)









Cal Tjader (Latin Jazz)









Sam Cooke (Gospel/Soul)









The Soul Stirrers (Gospel)









Poncho Sanchez (Latin Jazz)









Wu Tang Clan (Hip-Hop)









2 Mex (Underground Hip-Hop)









Mars Ill (Underground Christian Hip-Hop)









Charlie Parker/Miles Davis (Jazz)









Wilson Pickett (Soul/Funk)









Jimmy Reed "The Big Boss Man" (Blues)









Gustav Holst (Classical)









J. S. Bach


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

reticent said:


> mrmole where abouts in surrey are you?
> 
> I used to live in Banstead.


The uber-town that is Chertsey...


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't believe I forgot Soul Asylum!!! Runaway Train is probably my favorite song and has been since I first heard it when I was about 12. Almost 12 years ago, man that's crazy.

Call you up in the middle of the night
Like a firefly without a light
You were there like a blowtorch burning
I was a key that could use a little turning

So tired that I couldn't even sleep
So many secrets I couldn't keep
I promised myself I wouldn't weep
One more promise I couldn't keep

It seems no one can help me now,
I'm in too deep; there's no way out
This time I have really led myself astray

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I'm neither here nor there

Can you help me remember how to smile?
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile
How on earth did I get so jaded?
Life's mystery seems so faded

I can go where no one else can go
I know what no one else knows
Here I am just a-drownin' in the rain
With a ticket for a runaway train

And everything seems cut and dried,
Day and night, earth and sky,
Somehow I just don't believe it

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I'm neither here nor there

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughing at the rain
A little out of touch, a little insane
It's just easier than dealing with the pain

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I'm neither here nor there

Runaway train, never coming back
Runaway train, tearing up the track
Runaway train, burning in my veins
I run away but it always seems the same


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ive been a freak since birth. its true. judge my musical taste on that. Old School Metal, 80's indy pop, Industrial, Classical, Trance, native drumming and chant, 80's Japan Glamrock, Visual Kei, transgender rock opera, Political folk, New Wierd, to be honest, anything wierd and interesting i like, and anything by my friends and loved ones.

right now i am aaaallllll about SEXYDEATH! 









swedish industrial/techno/metal band at this moment they are underground in the US at least but soon to blow up HUGE and when they do, my love for them will go back underground lol.










check out their video for 'in your shadow' on my site 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=29109298


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Sleepy, fucken fantastic song. I've always had a soft spot for hard music. Love the energy. In Oz there is a alternative government radio station 2JJJ ( http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/default.htm I recommended you stream and listen) that always plays the new bands that are just hitting the scene. I don't think they have ever featured this band. I'll have to keep an ear out for them.

Seriously guys listen to this radio station. Give it a couple of days, listen to it in the background and I'll bet you'll be hooked. It might be to alternative for the main stream radio audience but you will enjoy the interviews and some of the talk concerning Australian and international political issues. This station is right up your alley Sleepy. Try it!!

Put your headphones and stream from this link http://www.abc.net.au/triplej/listen/default.htm (and it will get you used to the Aussie accent if you ever get to travel here  )


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Radiohead, Nick Cave...the usual happy suspects.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thanxXx milan! i will definately check out that site and im stoked you agree on the extreme wickedness of that song! fuck yes! if you like that then you should check out their other stuff on their myspace page ~

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=2602960

deathilicious is my fave but all their songs are highly poundable. im giddy with anticipation right now waiting for my copy of damiana error i ordered from cdbaby.com a few days ago. as far as i know its the only place you can get the cd right now, and that pressing is out of print so the supply is limited! im sure they will come out with a more comercialized version once they get signed which should be soon. im glad i found them now so i can be one of the lucky ones with the original pressing! i wonder if i should even open it lol. perhaps i should order another one.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

I always love the music threads:

My favorite band will always be Alice in Chains.

Others:

Soundgarden (also, pick up Cornell's solo release 'Euphoria Morning')
Dredg
Porcupine Tree
Fallen To (an obscure British rock band - started in Southwest England)
October Project
Foo Fighters
Faith No More


----------



## Depersonalized (Feb 11, 2005)

Burzum

















Kampfar

















Falkenbach









Windir


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

it's probably not many heres cuppa.seeing I'm a middle aged...... whatever

lately I've been listening to,(like everyday in my car) The songs of brothers Neil and Tim Finn covered by different female singers.

I adore this cd,I get excited every time I hear "leaky boat" and "into temptation"

the guilty get no sleep
in the last slow hours of morning
experience is cheap
I should've listened to the warning
but the cradle is soft and warm

girls,you gotta give it try.
They are New Zealanders so maybe not well known outside of this region..................think "crowded house".

I have a hunch,Clover would be into it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

What???? NEIL FINN I love him!!! What a guy, I see his concerts every chance I get. Great lyricist on top of everything else and he's so good with a crowd.

Love This Life

there's one thing that you can do
even if you think that I hate you
stop your complaining
leave me defenseless
when you love this life......


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

wow depersonalized you know Falkenbach? That's excellent. Here are some of the blackmetal bands i like: Naglfar, Emperor, Burzum, Falkenbach, Immortal, Dimmu Borgir, Satyricon, Mayhem, Dark Funeral, Marduk, Darkthrone, Old Man's Child, Gorgoroth, Ulver.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

beachgirl,where do you see Neil Finn?are you a Kiwi?

you must check out this new cd of Neil and Tim's songs by the ladies.
For any Crowded House or Split Enz fan it's a must.

Wasn't it sad when Paul Hester hung himself.I found it hard to imagine.
Somebody with such talent,fame,money,not to mention a fascinating life.
Goes to show,depression doesn't discriminate.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not kiwi, but I spent some time in there. I really loved it (who wouldn't?)

I've been keeping myself as anonymous as possible on this forum because then I can speak my mind freely and not be identified by my family members. (to protect me from their nasty condemnation-long, boring story). I feel funny not being open and if I hadn't told them I have dp, I could be 'myself' here.

Have you seen them in concert? The last time I did, Tim came with Neil. Otherwise, Neil comes with some of his regulars and recruits some more local talent. He's really one of my favourite musicians, because of his personality, at least what comes out in his music, lyrics and on stage. He seems like a generous musician, doesn't hog the limelight, promotes appreciation of the others on stage and during one concert, had a fairly untalented man from the audience participate for a song and was really great with him - that's a true musician, not just a showman. In fact I feel almost like I'm at a rehearsal or band practice, he makes everyone so comfortable. I really love the low-key kiwi manners/attitude.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

funny you should mention neil finn....i uploaded this album 2 days ago on another site i use...its a bootleg of neil finn live at abbey road studios....wait 45 seconds then click download,unzip using winrar which can be found on download.com

download here

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QBZHSUU6


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

download winrar here

http://www.download.com/3000-2250-10007677.html

once the file has downloaded right click the file then click extract files


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

No I haven't seen him live,only a milion years ago when they were"The Enz".
They used to dress up really weird.

Crowded House did a big farewell concert here,in Sydney years ago.
I watched it on the tellie.It was very emotional.

I recently saw Neil interviewed about the concert.He said the band found it profoundly moving as I could well imagine.

JC, see if you can have a listen to six months in a leaky boat by Little Birdy from "she will have her way".
I think I like it better than the original version.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

ROCK mostly oldschool like Lynyrd skynyrd, CCR, Led Zephlen, Metalica
60 &70 hippy, folk
Red hot chili peppers are great, Third eye blind, Santana, John butler trio, Mason williams.
I play guitar so anything thats really guitar drivnin
Hate rap hiphop and pop music with a passion.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh..This: http://www.last.fm/user/lemontea/ is actually the most accurate view of what I'm listening to.


----------

